# крепление ремней на аккордеоне



## Сергей С (18 Дек 2015)

Уважаемые коллеги!
Есть необходимость вывести крепление правого плечевого ремня на аккордеоне на гриф. Видел такое на Bugari. Если есть среди форумчан счастливые обладатели описанного технического решения, не могли бы поделиться фоткой этого чуда. Думаю сделать сам, но не уверен, что найду нужную точку. С картинкой будет проще. 
И поделитесь, пожалуйста, мнением по практике такого крепления, как оно в использовании.
Спасибо.


----------



## vev (18 Дек 2015)

*Сергей С*,
Завтра пришлю фото Селекты (получше чтоб было видно). Мне удобнее играть с перенесенным креплением.
На Виктории изначально крепление правого ремня вынесено левее и тоже вполне удобно.


----------



## Сергей С (19 Дек 2015)

Евгений, спасибо. Даже поливариантно))
Я так понимаю, что точка крепления выбирается исключительно по удобству, без учета центра тяжести, оси вращения Земли и тп объективных параметров?)) Ведь по-разному на фото. И еще подскажите: вот это ухо также закрепляется с гайкой на обратной стороне? Или все-таки если на грифе, как на черненьком, то без оной? Мне кажется, если в гриф ставить с гайкой, может мешать клавиатуре, а без нее не надежно, нагрузка то там хорошая идет. Как бы не вырвать с куском тела...))


----------



## vev (19 Дек 2015)

*Сергей С*,

Там в обоих случаях саморезы. 
С поливариантностью... Ну не получится ремень при 47ми клавишах прикрепить к грифу... А по расположению в остальном они находятся примерно в одном и том же месте. Не уверен, что возможно дальнейшее смещение влево.

Возможно или нет использовать гайку в грифе, можно сказать только сняв верхнюю клавишу. Скорее всего можно слегка утопить гайку в тело грифа внутри и тогда мешать клавишам не будет. Короче, это все вещи экспериментальные: пока не попробуешь, не поймешь


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Дек 2015)

Дума: если описанная хотелка крепления не является штатной, то может в недалёком будущем развиться шат грифа. Просто дума...


----------



## vev (19 Дек 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Дума: если описанная хотелка крепления не является штатной, то может в недалёком будущем развиться шат грифа. Просто дума...


Ерунда все это... Нет там такого обалденного усилия даже если играть стоя, а сидя - вообще никакого. А вот подправить посадку оченно помогает перенесение. Если рука длинная, то инструмент очень хочется перетянуть влево, а ремни мешают, как не регулирую.


----------



## Сергей С (19 Дек 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Дума: если описанная хотелка крепления не является штатной, то может в недалёком будущем развиться шат грифа. Просто дума...


Я тоже не думаю, что до этого дойдет. Только если изначально предпосылки есть.


----------



## Сергей С (19 Дек 2015)

Евгений еще раз благодарю за советы. А на Виктории разве тоже подход к этому креплению с грифа? Так на вид кажется, что располовинив инструмент туда через мех залезть можно. Клавиши снимать боюсь хлопотно выйдет, как бы регулировку не нарушить. Да и ось что-то я в аккордеоне не вижу.


----------



## vev (19 Дек 2015)

Сергей С писал:


> Евгений еще раз благодарю за советы. А на Виктории разве тоже подход к этому креплению с грифа? Так на вид кажется, что располовинив инструмент туда через мех залезть можно. Клавиши снимать боюсь хлопотно выйдет, как бы регулировку не нарушить. Да и ось что-то я в аккордеоне не вижу.


На Вике там просто саморезы в тело вкручены. Собственно, как и на Селекте.
Клавиши снимать это если такое расположение, как на Селекте. А что за инструмент без оси? Если ее нет, то там каждая клавиша снимается индивидуально.

Мне кажется, что усилия саморезов должно хватить. Там основная нагрузка идет на левый ремень. Центр тяжести находится сильно левее точки крепления правого ремня и особенное усилие туда не должно прилагаться ИМХО


----------



## Сергей С (19 Дек 2015)

vev (19.12.2015, 16:00) писал:


> А что за инструмент без оси?


Столь глубокий тюнинг предстоит пройти советскому Ленинграду. Ожидаю волну реплик))


----------



## vev (19 Дек 2015)

Сергей С (19.12.2015, 16:42) писал:


> Столь глубокий тюнинг предстоит пройти советскому Ленинграду. Ожидаю волну реплик))


Вещь добротная... Тяжелая... Корпус и голоса, судя по всему отлиты из чугуна 

Неужто в себе тягу к мазохизму открыли, или ученик чем-либо насолил?


----------



## Сергей С (19 Дек 2015)

Тяга в подобных ситуациях у меня имеет вектор от предмета)) но нет альтернативы - по работе нужен гв аккордеон. Вот и припомаживаю аппарат. Готовлю даже новый шильдик Leningradelli)) потом сдам в баяншоп с мишкой, это их направление, как я понял.


----------



## vev (19 Дек 2015)

Сергей С писал:


> Тяга в подобных ситуациях у меня имеет вектор от предмета)) но нет альтернативы - по работе нужен гв аккордеон. Вот и припомаживаю аппарат. Готовлю даже новый шильдик Leningradelli)) потом сдам в баяншоп с мишкой, это их направление, как я понял.


Видел недавно такое на VK под названием Bellini. Где-то в городе-тезке продавали. Чиста итальянское какчество.


----------

